# Bought a Roamio on eBay, but...



## DPJohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

It came in the original box (open box item), was listed as New (it does have clear wrap around the main unit), but the remote looks exactly like the one I use for the Premiere; is the Roamio remote different in some important way? Also, there is no manual, only a startup guide and sheet for CableCard installation. Does the Roamio even have a manual or do you have to look up operation online (I hope not). I'd like to keep the unit (haven't used it yet), but feel he should give me a partial refund. Then I could get the right remote and a manual from another seller. Please answer.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

I don't know what the remote looks like for a Premiere, but here's what the Roamio's remote looks like:










I didn't get a manual for my Roamio either, just a large un-foldable short page one. The normal manual is available free online here:

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/resources/HowTo/Roamio_VG_r3_Jan2015.pdf

Most companies haven't provided printed manuals for going on 10 years now. Some were sending CD's with manuals, but most now expect you to get the manual online.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

DPJohnson said:


> It came in the original box (open box item), was listed as New (it does have clear wrap around the main unit), but the remote looks exactly like the one I use for the Premiere; is the Roamio remote different in some important way? Also, there is no manual, only a startup guide and sheet for CableCard installation. Does the Roamio even have a manual or do you have to look up operation online (I hope not). I'd like to keep the unit (haven't used it yet), but feel he should give me a partial refund. Then I could get the right remote and a manual from another seller. Please answer.


Note that this is from a Roamio Pro, not a base model, but I don't think the box contents should be terribly different.

With my Pro, I received the following:
1) A "Start Here" pamphlet
2) A "Installing a CableCARD" one-sheet
3) A "Connecting your TiVO Roamio Plus/Pro DVR to the Internet" one-sheet
4) The TiVo itself
5) A power cord
6) A remote
7) A set of batteries.

This is the remote I received with my Pro:








It's a little stubbier than the really long remote the Premiere would have included:









There are no functional differences between the Premiere and Roamio remotes. Other than the physical size, the only major difference is button placement. (I prefer where they moved the "guide" button to with the Roamio remote.) Not true; see the next post.

There was no printed manual with my TiVo Roamio Pro.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

The real Roamio remote is an RF remote; it's a little faster than IR and of course it doesn't need line of sight to operate; so if the remote in your box was from a Premiere it is somewhat less desirable than a real Roamio remote. And of course it would mean the seller has been less than completely honest in your transaction.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ej42137 said:


> The real Roamio remote is an RF remote; it's a little faster than IR and of course it doesn't need line of sight to operate; so if the remote in your box was from a Premiere it is somewhat less desirable than a real Roamio remote. And of course it would mean the seller has been less than completely honest in your transaction.


Ahh, right, I forgot that even the standard Roamio remote was RF. I never bothered using mine, as I also got a Slide Pro remote.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

DPJohnson said:


> It came in the original box (open box item), was listed as New (it does have clear wrap around the main unit), but the remote looks exactly like the one I use for the Premiere; is the Roamio remote different in some important way? Also, there is no manual, only a startup guide and sheet for CableCard installation. Does the Roamio even have a manual or do you have to look up operation online (I hope not). I'd like to keep the unit (haven't used it yet), but feel he should give me a partial refund. Then I could get the right remote and a manual from another seller. Please answer.


If the TiVo button is silver you did get the correct RF remote.


----------



## DPJohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

ej42137 said:


> The real Roamio remote is an RF remote; it's a little faster than IR and of course it doesn't need line of sight to operate; so if the remote in your box was from a Premiere it is somewhat less desirable than a real Roamio remote. And of course it would mean the seller has been less than completely honest in your transaction.


Doesn't need line of sight to operate...does that mean that, come Christmas when I have my tree up in front of where my TiVo sits, I won't have to go through the butt-pain process of finding the right spot to use the RF remote through the branches?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

DPJohnson said:


> Doesn't need line of sight to operate...does that mean that, come Christmas when I have my tree up in front of where my TiVo sits, I won't have to go through the butt-pain process of finding the right spot to use the RF remote through the branches?


Yes.


----------



## DPJohnson (Jan 12, 2011)

ej42137 said:


> if the remote in your box was from a Premiere it is somewhat less desirable than a real Roamio remote. And of course it would mean the seller has been less than completely honest in your transaction.


I told him about putting in the wrong remote; he said a friend had packed it for him, that he's sorry and that he'll send me the right remote at no charge. He also told me I could keep the extra Premiere remote; just as well since the one I use has some of the printed labels wearing off. He's a good seller.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

DPJohnson said:


> I told him about putting in the wrong remote; he said a friend had packed it for him, that he's sorry and that he'll send me the right remote at no charge. He also told me I could keep the extra Premiere remote; just as well since the one I use has some of the printed labels wearing off. He's a good seller.


You are fortunate. Btw, that's another advantage of the Roamio remote- the printing on the buttons seem to hold up well. My original mini and Premiere remotes immediately started to wear out. The glow remote I got with my xl4 also is holding up well. I don't now how in the hell a remote can be spec'd out and made where the button printing wears out so quickly. Hell, printing is wearing out on buttons I don't even use. Sorry for hijacking this thread to vent.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

UCLABB said:


> Btw, that's another advantage of the Roamio remote- the printing on the buttons seem to hold up well.


But still not great. I'm 18 months into use of my Roamio remote and several of the buttons are unreadable. While that might be longer than the reading held up on the TiVoHD remote, it still isn't really acceptable IMO.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

waynomo said:


> But still not great. I'm 18 months into use of my Roamio remote and several of the buttons are unreadable. While that might be longer than the reading held up on the TiVoHD remote, it still isn't really acceptable IMO.


After 18 months do you still need to look at your remote?

Just kidding, I can understand how that would send you into the arms of one of TiVos numerous competitors.


----------



## sheshechic (Apr 14, 2012)

waynomo said:


> But still not great. I'm 18 months into use of my Roamio remote and several of the buttons are unreadable. While that might be longer than the reading held up on the TiVoHD remote, it still isn't really acceptable IMO.


You must have really dry rough fingers. Try eating chips before use.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> After 18 months do you still need to look at your remote?
> 
> Just kidding, I can understand how that would send you into the arms of one of TiVos numerous competitors.


Most of the time I don't look. It's a problem for my wife who doesn't use the remote that often. But it's only a minor annoyance.



sheshechic said:


> You must have really dry rough fingers. Try eating chips before use.


I thought it was because they were sweaty. They aren't rough.


----------

